# Icon zu JMenu



## Guest (31. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich ein Icon in ein Menü einfügen kann? Wie schreib ich das im Code?


----------



## Roar (31. Mai 2005)

setIcon(Icon) ?


----------



## CelikBlek (2. Jun 2005)

kannst es direkt im Konstruktor von JMenuItem tun. Den kannst du einen String für Text und ein ImageIcon übergeben.


----------



## m@nu (2. Jun 2005)

das problem hatte ich mal bei einem untermenü in einem popupmenü...
ein untermenü musst du ja als JMenu definieren... wenn du diesem ein symbol im konstruktor zuweisen willst... no way...

aber so gehts:

```
JMenu mnuPopup = new JMenu();

// Untermenü:
JMenu mnuPopupSubMenu = new JMenu("Untermenü");
mnuPopupSubMenu.setIcon("symbolUntermenü.png");
JMenuItem mnuPopupSubMenuItem = new JMenuItem("Untermenü Eintrag", "symbolUntermenüEintrag.png");

// Einträge:
JMenuItem mnuPopupItem = new JMenuItem("Eintrag", "symbolEintrag.png");

// Zusammensetzen:
mnuPopup.add(mnuPopupSubMenu);
mnuPopupSubMenu.add(mnuPopupSubMenuItem);
mnuPopup.add(mnuPopupItem);
```

voilà, das icon wird auch beim untermenü-eintrag angezegit


----------

